# Bug reports



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If you run into a bug please post it here. If you find a fix please post it here or in it's own thread.

When using the front facing camera the picture is flipped or mirrored from what is on the screen.


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is what I have seen today regarding bugs. Being an early adopter of a new device I expect there to be bugs and things that don't work correctly. My objective in this thread is to get known issues resolved with the appropriate people. I will list the issues I have had with this awesome new phone. Just to clarify, I am rooted.

-	Sixaxis Controller v0.2 by Dancing Pixel Studios, PS3 remote connects but unresponsive in all emulators.
-	WiFi with a Linksys E4200 and DHCP reservation, phone won't connect. No reservation works fine.
-	Wii Controller IME v2.0.2 by Ryan Frawley, No connection at all.
-	Wireless Tether Beta 6 and Barnacle don't work, I didn't expect this to work.
-	Market acting very erratically, Apps show up as update is available and there is no update. Also sometimes apps that I have installed show as not installed.
-	Live Wallpapers randomly get uninstalled after a reboot. 3D Matrix Vol.1 through 3 by A.O.I STUDIO
-	Wallpapers smaller than 1080x960 won't set correctly.
-	Minor issue with TeslaLED, Everything works but LED is slow responding and strobe is very slow.
-	Qik two way video chat force closes.

If you have issues of your own post below and I encourage people to notify developers of the issues so they can be resolved. If I run into anymore issues I will add. I will also post if they issues above become resolved.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea my OP said the front facing camera mirrors or flips the picture.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

On my phone, if the surface (touch screen glass) gets above 86 degrees (measured with laser thermometer) it becomes unresponsive (volume and power buttons still work)
Once it cools off (using a fan or putting it in my fridge) it becomes responsive again.
Might try to get a new phone tomorrow in case it is just bad hardware on my part.

Edit:
After further troubleshooting - i was able to resolve it by uninstalling Droid TV. - Re-installing Droid TV brougth the issue back.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

My screen has not gotten that hot.... it's not good for your phone to be heating up like that. Was something causing it to heat up?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

I live in Arizona - 86 degrees is quite cold - i used to take my thunderbolt running with it being 110+ outside and it was fine


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Did anyone here buy the Car Dock?

I purchased one, and noticed yesterday that when I dock it the phone doesn't go into Car Dock Mode, and I don't even see the app "Car Home" like I had on my Droid X.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Voice imput on Swiftkey X does not work.
Display is to small on Album art grabber (probably not really a bug, just a resolution issue)
thats about all ive found so far. ive got 100+ apps installed. battery life is better than my DX was.
im getting faster data speeds on 3G (dont know why). best i ever got on my DX was around 1500-1800.
and killer Quadrant scores (I know some people say Quad scores dont matter)
View attachment 2182


I have zero reqrets so far!


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

TMZ app is TINY. only takes up a third of the screen.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am having the market issue. I have installed some apps 3 times and they are not uninstalled again. Also the known software bug is still present. (The one where you press the home button to show all windows like sense preview and choose a windows and press home again quickly screen gets stuck till you swipe finger) For a day one phone though pretty damn good!


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Just FYI, Hulu works perfect. It just don't show up in the market. I restored it thru Titanium Backups.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I tested the home screen bug and if you wait a second or two it will go to the home screen. The market seems to be a bug for everyone. I have this bug on my rooted OG DROID for random Apps. Have not experienced it on the bionic yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The browser will not exit out of the tabs when I go to menu>windows. Instead of closing the window it opens and loads the webpage.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

hacku said:


> Did anyone here buy the Car Dock?
> 
> I purchased one, and noticed yesterday that when I dock it the phone doesn't go into Car Dock Mode, and I don't even see the app "Car Home" like I had on my Droid X.


Here is the app you just need to download it and it should work.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.carhome&feature=search_result


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"adroidman said:


> The browser will not exit out of the tabs when I go to menu>windows. Instead of closing the window it opens and loads the webpage.


Mine works fine. If you only have one window it does what you mention. But multiple windows, I can close each one by itself.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I got it to work but its weird. I had to go top to bottom. When I got 2 left I had to make a new tab and then I could remove the last 2 that I had to begin with.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

"hacku said:


> Did anyone here buy the Car Dock?
> 
> I purchased one, and noticed yesterday that when I dock it the phone doesn't go into Car Dock Mode, and I don't even see the app "Car Home" like I had on my Droid X.


I did some digging into the file system and there is an app called car dock. You can't open it or anything so it has something to do with your bionic not reading the magnet in the car dock. Try Car home and see if that works

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone, while using wifi, still have the 3G/4G icons displaying? 
I remember the DROID X having this issue long time ago. Sometimes it goes off, but mostly it stays on. I cant possibly be syncing that long. Or if anyone remembers the fix on the X? Like deleting a cache or something.


----------



## superachilles (Sep 10, 2011)

The playback video of my movie mp4's look absoulutely terrible! Movies that looked great on my Droid X, look terrible on my Bionic! The tint is off, the saturation is off, and contrast is off. Yet, when I use the HDMI, it looks great on tv! WTF. I expect to be able to watch my mp4's and it look good!!


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Car dock works great for me. Did you get the Motorola one or one from a third party?


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Does anyone, while using wifi, still have the 3G/4G icons displaying?
> I remember the DROID X having this issue long time ago. Sometimes it goes off, but mostly it stays on. I cant possibly be syncing that long. Or if anyone remembers the fix on the X? Like deleting a cache or something.


Yeah. I'm having the same problem.. Thought it was just this moto skin.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Does anyone, while using wifi, still have the 3G/4G icons displaying?
> I remember the DROID X having this issue long time ago. Sometimes it goes off, but mostly it stays on. I cant possibly be syncing that long. Or if anyone remembers the fix on the X? Like deleting a cache or something.


Same problem here... Question is, is it just a diplay/visual thing? In other words, does it make any difference? It is annoying though.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

When installing or updating an app, the animated updating icon in the status bar doesn't go away automatically even though the app has been installed/updated successfully. Anyone else have this problem? Or did I freeze one too many apps with TiBu...


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

"BootAnimator said:


> Does anyone, while using wifi, still have the 3G/4G icons displaying?
> I remember the DROID X having this issue long time ago. Sometimes it goes off, but mostly it stays on. I cant possibly be syncing that long. Or if anyone remembers the fix on the X? Like deleting a cache or something.


I have this also I didn't think anything about it. My 4G is not active when im on wifi

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

ive had a few random reboots, anyone else?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"Daimoncode said:


> ive had a few random reboots, anyone else?


No reboots. Was working awesome on Thursday and Friday but now I'm getting loss of 3/4G like... Every hour. 
Every third time i turn on the screen, no data. I hope its a network issue and not phone related. 
Im rooted, but not running any kind of battery savers that turn off your data.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Having some erratic battery behavior too. Been on and off the charger all day. But while off the charger, ive manually rebooted a few times and each time my battery level has gone up. Thinking of charging fully, then wiping the battery stats with the battery calibration app.

I mean, hell, if rebooting your phone charges the battery, Motorola may want to expand their portfolio to more than just phones lol.

Edit... Looks like this photo got. Messed up. Ill reupload on a pc.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Attachment added showing erratic battery.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

no reboots, and my batt history appears to be a little more explainable than the dude's above me, but i have had a few instances of being unable to wake the phone using the power button. both times the phone was hot and completely unresponsive to the power button, had to pull the batt to restart it. i did a factory reset after the second time (yesterday morning), now i'm waiting to see if it returns...


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

1) When using headphones, I hear whining in the background. It is really noticeable when starting a song then immediately ending it--the whining will end a few seconds after I stop the song.
2) Phone switches between 4g, 3g, and no internet sorta frequently. I experienced this on my old Droid Charge, but i think it happens more often on the Bionic.
3) Signal bars are not too accurate. I get around -91 dBm at home yet sometimes I have full bars and other times I have 1 bar.


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

I just had three random reboots the past couple hours.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

Screen shots with shootme and screen shot don't take visable screen shots.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

"The application Contacts Storage (process com.motorola.contacts) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."
Happens every time I try to access a contact.

Edit: Don't freeze any of the Yahoo Services


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I figured out the car dock problem. The phone WILL NOT detect that it is docked if there is no power going to the dock for some strange reason.

Had something weird happen today. Had my phone in my pocket, approximately 40% battery left, and when I took it out of my pocket it was completely off. Tried to power it on but wouldn't turn on. Plugged it to the charger and nothing. Finally decided to pull the battery, it powered right up and still showed about 40% battery life. Not really sure what would have caused it to turn off and not want to turn back on. It's been fine since.


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

"BootAnimator said:


> No reboots. Was working awesome on Thursday and Friday but now I'm getting loss of 3/4G like... Every hour.
> Every third time i turn on the screen, no data. I hope its a network issue and not phone related.
> Im rooted, but not running any kind of battery savers that turn off your data.


this may be the data management feature. rate limiting and battery preservation


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"c0ns0le said:


> this may be the data management feature. rate limiting and battery preservation


No. I have all data turned on and battery performance savings turned off. Weirdly enough its not an issue today.


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone notice while trying to install an app from the market, its forcing me to turn wifi on due to size? This goes for all size apps. Mind you i have no games installed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"tbolt81 said:


> Anyone notice while trying to install an app from the market, its forcing me to turn wifi on due to size? This goes for all size apps. Mind you i have no games installed
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yup experienced this too. Not so much from the Android market...but from Amazon market....every other app install was like this and also said I have no room left to install apps. I was thinking ....uhhh...no? I have a 32g card...and 8g available on the phone. There's no way I'm out of space.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Screenshot It works for screenshots.. The colors were jacked up until I clicked the "invert colors" box.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone have a problem with the volume rocker not working sometimes or when on a call screen goes black and quint illuminate again

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

the resolution on some apps doesn't fill up the screen, looks about half the size.


----------

